# Skin darkening



## coco_little_bear

I noticed that Lilo's skin has been getting darker during the last few weeks. She went from nice and pink to dark grey. It started with her back legs and lower part of her belly and spread to her chest, neck and front legs. Now it seems to be all over her body apart from one patch on her chest that is still white. She also has a small patch of hair that is becoming thin on her back and her coat doesn't look as healthy. I read a lot online, but it seems like it could be so many things! Has anyone ever experienced this?

I don't know if this is relevant, but she has also been on Canaural ear drops for nearly 4 weeks (for ear mites). Could this be a side effect??


----------



## cherper

I have noticed a similar thing on Leila. On her Tummy where there is not much hair on the lower area has gotten dark brownish!? Been wondering as well!!


----------



## coco_little_bear

Has this ever happened to anyone on here?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Quigley's hair was very thin and it never grew back where they shaved him above his tail for the bone marrow extraction. The areas that had no hair always turned dark in the summer and lightened back up in the fall and winter except his tummy, which stayed pink all the time. From what I researched skin darkening can be a seasonal issue. There is a condition called seasonal alopicia where some dogs loose their hair and their skin darkens. Never hurts to see the vet to ease your mind and to be sure she is fine. 

Causes of Pigment & Color Changes in the Skin & Coat in Dogs


----------



## coco_little_bear

Thank you! I'll give the vet a call. Seeing as it could be normal or very serious, I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## KayC

Zoey always gets "freckles" in the summer and then they go away in the winter, Chloe's skin has gotten darker as well since she has been laying in the sun.


----------



## Lisa T

Hi, Bella has lots of grey patches of skin, particularly on her tummy and her underarms are all grey, I've never given it a second thought, I'm sure it's quite normal. xx


----------



## Kenziesmith

According to me, skin darkening could be a serious issue. So it is advised that you should refer to animal doctor.


----------



## TLI

Skin pigment can darken and it be of no concern. But a vet check is always best when in doubt. Hope all is well! xxx Keep us posted.


----------



## nabi

Zari's skin on her belly and on the areas of her upper legs where there is no fur turned to a purplish color a couple of years ago...we had her checked by the DVM and there was no problem at all...just the way she is


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Odie's tummy skin darkens in the summer when she gets sun. Always goes back to pink though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear

Thanks. I didn't managed to talk to the vet yet, but I will try to call again tomorrow. In the mean time, here are some pictures I took yesterday. Do you think this looks like normal 'summer' skin darkening? My red curtains are creating a weird lighting that may make it look a bit worse than it really is... 

Her coat seems so thin in some places. While she was on her ear mites medication, her hair was thinning out and stopped growing, but I noticed it's restarting to grow on her neck and tummy since we stopped the drops. I just don't know if it's related to the medication or the skin darkening... I also feel like she looks bloated, but the vet didn't mention it last time she saw Lilo...


----------



## Kalisee

Last summer, this time, Kalisee was about 5 months old. We went on vacation by the beach and I noticed that her pink belly was grey. I thought she was dirty so I kept scrubbing her and it was not coming off! I realised her skin turned grey and when we got back to the city, a few weeks later she was pink again! It could be something or nothing. My vet told me that it was from the change of environment.

We are here at the beach again but so far, its been two weeks and she is still pink....


----------



## TLI

I think it's just pigmentation change. When Lexie was younger, her tummy turned purple. Freaked me out. I took her to the vet and turned out normal. Her tummy turned back Pink, though.


----------



## coco_little_bear

Interesting, thanks! Did Lexie's tummy turn back to pink on its own? I read that some people gave salmon oil to their dogs and it cleared. I might try that.

There hasn't been a change of environment in Lilo's case, but this made me wonder if she could be sensitive/allergic to something in our house..


----------



## TLI

Yeah, it just went back on its own. But if you feel at all like it could be something else, I'd make a vet visit just to be sure.  Hypothyroidism, Cushings, and other illnesses can cause pigmentation change. So I'd just be on the safe side. It would give you peace of mind


----------



## nabi

Zari skin is the same color as your little one...purplish in all areas where the fur is thin...


----------

